# Auchan Calais BEWARE!!



## waggi (Nov 7, 2010)

We parked in the carpark at the Auchan hypermarket last saturday afternoon doing a minor repair to the van when 2 youths on bicycles road past, shouted something in French, threw a coke can half full at the back of the van and buggered off-B**t**ds.20 mins later a coach parked across the back of us and everyone including the driver went shopping. My Doris had just put the kettle on while I was tidying up outside,when I noticed a guy eyeing up the motorhome next to us then bending down looking under the coach. He noticed me and got up and walked off. I walked around the vans to keep a check on next doors van and noticed he had met up with 2 more guys, which in turn walked around the coach and tried to get underneath,to no avail. We waited until the driver turned up and checked the coach (the only good thing that came of this is one of them tried to get under where the black waste sluice tap was and the driver said it had a small seep)PoohweeeMick.


----------



## syldale (Nov 7, 2010)

*calais parking*

hi waggi . it's getting bad around calais these days we only stop in the port it self but i do believe they are going to start charging  now so we will  have to pay because we always  catch the 5.30 am to get back at 12 noon the aire in calais we don't use yob playing music at 3.am out of backs of cars there is toilets there but people still come round near the camper for a p*ss . the trouble is england is a soft touch for emigrants look how far they come to get there that's it for now i will get off my soap box. happy camping be safe out there


----------



## waggi (Nov 7, 2010)

We only stopped to use Leroys to get some bits to do a running repair whilst it was dry and sunny outside.We moved up to the aire at Gravelines for the night. Though we were on the aire at Calais on wed night with no probs, but the weather wasn't to good.


----------



## John H (Nov 8, 2010)

For overnighting before or after the ferry try Boulogne sur Mer, where there is plenty of free parking space around the walls of the old town. It is only 30 minutes  drive from the ferry at Calais and a much more pleasant (and calmer) town to explore than Calais. Incidentally, it was the local police who first advised us about the overnight parking here - we were looking for somewhere to stop and asked a policeman - can you imagine the answer you would get to that same question in England!


----------



## Addie (Nov 8, 2010)

...replied to wrong thread...


----------



## alanval (Nov 8, 2010)

We use Cite Europe only 10  mins from Tunnel/Ferry with allocated place,s for Motorhome parking and no problem overnight.Also it is well lit up at night.....


----------



## barryd (Nov 8, 2010)

I always think Calais looks a bid dodgy.

We found this little gem just down the road earlier this year.

Translation result for http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=11365

Its basically a farmers field with no facilities but fantastic views out to sea.  3 Euros.

Or a bit nearer to Calais is Escalles where there is a motorhome site which is really quite nice

Translation result for http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=2351

We have also wild camped up from Escalles at Cap Griz Blanc.  Some fantastic views up there but very exposed.


----------

